# Fixed Wing SAR



## sandhurst91 (19 Jan 2005)

Odds please (if anyone has an inside scoop)... C-27J or the CASA C-295 (or is it the 235 which I think the US Coast Guard opted for)

Where would you place your billion-dollar bet?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jan 2005)

Discossion already going on this:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/23889.0.html


----------

